# Valencia Orange BMW 1er clean up



## maxstocker (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Car hasn't had a clean for a couple of weeks and has done a fair few motorway miles so was in need of a good going over! I have also just got my hands on a DAS-6 so wanted to have a go at this machine polishing lark.

Here are few before pics.


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 15 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 16 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMWBMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 16 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 17 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 18 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 19 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 20 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 21 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 22 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 25 by Max Stocker, on Flickr

First job was the wheels and wheel arches. Wheels were cleaned with VP Bilberry, clayed with BH Auto Clay Soft, and then protected with AG Alloy Wheel Seal. Arches were sprayed with APC then rinsed off.


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 23 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 24 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 26 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 40 by Max Stocker, on Flickr

Car was then foamed with AB lance and AB Magifoam.


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 28 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 29 by Max Stocker, on Flickr

Rinsed off the foam after 15 mins, then washed with Gtechniq G Wash using TBM. Used AG Intensive Tar remover on stubborn areas. Left the car wet to act as a clay lube.


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 30 by Max Stocker, on Flickr

Paintwork and glass clayed using BH Auto Clay Soft. Generally it was pretty good with little contamination, the boot and rear skirt was the worst - shown in the picture.


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 31 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 32 by Max Stocker, on Flickr

Washed car for a second time with G Wash, then dried with CYC fluffy towel.


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 33 by Max Stocker, on Flickr

Then prepped the car for polishing, taped up plastics and badges using 3M 3434. Looked like the British weather was going to let me down so set up a gazebo over the car!


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 34 by Max Stocker, on Flickr

First proper go with a machine polisher so I was keen to see what finish I could achieve. The paintwork is in good condition so I didn't need to achieve any correction. So I used a DAS-6 with 3M Ultrafina SE Blue pad and AG SRP. Polish residue removed with a Sonus Der Wunder Buffing Towel.


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 35 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 36 by Max Stocker, on Flickr

Once all panels were polished I lightly rinsed the car to remove any polish powder that was left. Dried again with CYC towel. Then moved onto waxing, decided to go with AG HD wax.


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 37 by Max Stocker, on Flickr

Had enough time to apply two coats of wax with an hour in-between them. After another hour sprayed a layer of AG Rapid Detailer to give an extra layer of shine and protection. Finishing touches where AG Fast Glass on all windows. Megs Endurance on tyres and exterior plastics.

Here are the finished pictures. Really happy with the finish, the paintwork is as smooth as glass now. Don't think the pictures quite do it justice, see what you think.

Thanks for looking, all comments welcome!
Cheers, Max


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 45 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 38 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 39 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 41 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 42 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 43 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 44 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d M-Sport Valencia Orange 46 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

that was a great finish, good job.
love the car and that color is superb


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks spot on fella and loving the colour


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Great days work & a magic colour.:detailer:


----------



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

Cracking job!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice, lovely colour.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice job.

Any sarky comments from neighbours when the gazebo went up ?


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW,,,,,, sorry but the only word that came to mind when I got to the finished shots

the colour is amazing the result superb :thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Superb finish there and the colour really suits the car. After pictures look stunning

Dave


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

What a great colour and unusual compared with the usual EB M sports. It looks cleaner then when it left the factory, well done.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tidy job there mate :thumb:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Never liked the colour when I first saw it a a year ago in a dealership but looking at it now it looks stunning!


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

Stunning work on a lovely car! This car is really beautiful! 

Last photo, the car looks as a toy. 
And one question: With witch camera did you take the photos? I like them!


----------



## maxstocker (Mar 12, 2013)

Obsessed Merc said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Any sarky comments from neighbours when the gazebo went up ?


Ha yeah I had a few! I found I got more comments when people went out for the day, then came back to find me still doing the same thing!



fotismt said:


> Stunning work on a lovely car! This car is really beautiful!
> 
> Last photo, the car looks as a toy.
> And one question: With witch camera did you take the photos? I like them!


Yeah it does, I had a little go at blurring the background, quite like the effect.

Cheers, most of them were taken on a Canon EOS 5D MkII, its quite hard to take a bad photo with that!


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

maxstocker said:


> Yeah it does, I had a little go at blurring the background, quite like the effect.
> 
> Cheers, most of them were taken on a Canon EOS 5D MkII, its quite hard to take a bad photo with that!


Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Love that colour!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on a nice Bimmer mate !


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

I love the colour.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Lovely work, very tidy detail


----------



## joshuahornby (Apr 25, 2013)

Stunning work sir.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great job a fine result.

Many thanks, John Tht.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## maxstocker (Mar 12, 2013)

Had a bit of rain overnight, so thought I'd take a few pics of the beading. Quite pleased with how the AG HD wax performed. It all ran off when I hit 40MPH.


BMW 116d Valencia Orange Beading 1 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 116d Valencia Orange Beading 2 by Max Stocker, on Flickr


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

I Just posted on the green Porsche Cayman page above that I love all these seventies colours that are around currently, and this looks cracking as well. Nice job on it.

Now all we need is the metallic purple you could get a Ford Cortina in (GT only, I think) 'AVE IT!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning work, the finished result is awesome. Wheels and exhaust tips are super clean.

Big well done to you for keeping it in such a great condition.


----------



## Brizee (Sep 9, 2009)

Absolutely love the colour...never seen that colour before.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a beautiful colour, really growing on me :thumb::thumb:

How are you finding your das 6 on the power wise, are you finding it's correcting your hard paint with ease.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely car and colour, really find of the new 1 series. HD wax gives great beading!


----------



## maxstocker (Mar 12, 2013)

Trip tdi said:


> That's a beautiful colour, really growing on me :thumb::thumb:
> 
> How are you finding your das 6 on the power wise, are you finding it's correcting your hard paint with ease.


Thanks, I have only been using the DAS-6 for light polishing tasks so far so can't comment on how it corrects. I'm hoping that when I do come to it I can overcome less power with the correct pad and compound choice, hopefully!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

looks stunning


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like a good set of results, well done. What did you use on the exhaust trim? (I must have missed it in your write up)


----------



## maxstocker (Mar 12, 2013)

3dom said:


> Looks like a good set of results, well done. What did you use on the exhaust trim? (I must have missed it in your write up)


Cheers, nothing special really, was just foamed and shampooed with the rest of the car, clayed, polished with SRP, and then waxed with AG HD, came up nicely though!


----------

